
The Iraqi who saved Norway from oil - nwatson
https://www.ft.com/content/99680a04-92a0-11de-b63b-00144feabdc0?mhq5j=e1
======
nwatson
Related to a current trending HN story about Coal in US Appalachia,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14648018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14648018).

